# Naruto.Shippuden.Ultimate.Ninja.Storm.3.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Naruto.Shippuden.Ultimate.Ninja.Storm.3.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Region locked PAL by the looks of things. NA release hit about this time last week-
http://gbatemp.net/threads/naruto-shippuden-ultimate-ninja-storm-3-ntsc-xbox360-insomni.343745/


As such we might as well copy the post from there, there is a "will of fire edition" which features a "Goku costume DLC" and a soundtrack so DLC at some point.

Amazon words
 A STORM OF EPIC PROPORTIONS

The critically acclaimed NARUTO SHIPPUDEN™: Ultimate Ninja® STORM series is back in 2013 on PS3 and X360, celebrating the return of highly awaited boss battles and welcoming brand new features to revamp the game experience. More immersive, more faithful and more extreme, NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 will offer the most epic Naruto experience ever seen in a video game. Dattebayo!
Absolute Immersion

NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 offers the most immersive and epic Naruto game ever created.
Bigger Scale Boss Battles

Boss Battles are back and more impressive than ever before. Prepare to battle through an entire village in a huge boss battle with Nine-Tails.
Authentic Naruto Experience

Play through the anime-driven story mode and relive the most recent events of the animated series with a degree of faithfulness never-before-seen.
Nine-Tails Attacks Konoha

The Story mode starts out with the heated invasion of Nine-Tails! Help Hiruzen and Minato defend the village against Masked Man and Nine-Tails.

*Video*


*Boxart* Might as well have the special edition too as it is quite different



 

*NFO*


```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                      P R E S E N T S   :                         ▄■

                   Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 3
							 
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : PAL                   Languages: English
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Action        ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 02-2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  The critically acclaimed Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja STORM series 
  is back in 2013 on PS3 and X360, celebrating the return of highly awaited 
  boss battles and welcoming brand new features to revamp the game experience.

 

  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~
  
  Enjoy - Buy the game if you like it!
  


     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------

